# Help Me Build a field archery course ?



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

How many backstops do I need to build what size and materials ,
distances to set each backstop or maximum distance to be able to shoot at
each target. What target faces do you use? Anyone have any
good pictures of a setup field course.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

you will need either 14 or 28 backstops....depending on if you want to build half a range and shoot it twice or build a full range. 

materials...at least for backstops can vary greatly......

Distances can be found here http://www.nfaa-archery.org/field/ShootingDistancesAndTargetSizes.pdf The best thing to do is to set the course for field and then just have the extra markers for the other distances.

Faces can be bought at LAS or through Maple Leaf.....the distance link I posted above tells you which targets go were. 

as for pics there are TONs in this forum.....just look in this thread http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=717736

and also in a ton of other threads here. I have a bunch of threads started in here with pics :wink: Check back tomorrow sometime for the pics I just took from Jarlicker's range in NC over the weekend. If you want to talk to someone about building a range....he is the man to talk to :wink:


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Thanks Hornet! Got one question in the pics some targets have multiple faces on them and some only have one face. When you arrive at a target and it has multiple shooting faces which do you shoot at or does it matter? This may
be a dumb question!!


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

http://www.fieldarchery.com/depot/documents/823-2009706-NFAA Constitution and By-Laws.pdf

it's all in the book. yeah, i know....thats a cheap way to say it. how else are you going to get familiar with a the game without reading it's rules?

i also made up a cliff's note version for the barebones rules from the rulebook. i think it's in the mechanicsburg natl's thread from last year.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

The bunny target every shooter has their on line of targets. You shoot one in each of the for targets top to bottom or bottom to top. 

The fans if there are two everyone one shoots 2 arrows in each target. 

The longer targets with 2 faces the two shooters on the left shoot the left target shooters on the right shoot the right one. 

15-30 yds there will be 4 targets. Shooters from the left stakes shoot the left targets and shooters on the right shoot the right. First 2 shooters up shoot the bottom. The other 2 shoot the top target. 

Put an arrow in the wrong dot...ZER0 :wink:


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

If its just for you and you only have room for one target butt, you can just change targets for each distance. We did that here for a while and could get 80yds from the neighbors yard. 3 of us took turns shooting at the close ones and all 3 from the long ones 50 and out.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Realistically the best thing to do would be to go to a shoot and learn the ropes. I know there is at least 1 field archery range in Ky somewhere, as I know they are shooting a SE sectional there, but finding it is kind of tough. I just checked out the Ky state association website, looks like it hasn't been updated since 2008...Looks like it is in Shepardsville (Chickasaw archers)

You might could try contacting your state association president- I looked him up for you:
Robert Davis- (270)395-5797


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Realistically the best thing to do would be to go to a shoot and learn the ropes.


Best advice so far. We recently completed a 14 target course at my home club. We started the planning process before any of us had ever shot a field course, but we visited a few different courses before we got too far into the construction. It is SO much easier to lay it out and build it after you have a better understanding of the game. Seeing different courses might also give you some ideas that you otherwise wouldn't have come up with.

There's a field course in Beaver, Ohio, not too far from Jackson, at Lone Eagle Archers. Looks like its about an hour from you. Last I heard, they weren't scheduling any field shoots this year due to low turnout last year, but you may be able to get one of their officers to meet you out there sometime to check it out. Lone Eagle Contact Info

It looks like our club is a little over 2 hours from you. Clinton County Farmers and Sportsmens Association (CCFSA) is located in Wilmington, Ohio. Our first field shoot is scheduled for May 22nd. If you can't make it that day just shoot me a PM and I'll work out a date to meet you there sometime. www.ccfsa.com


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

psargeant said:


> Realistically the best thing to do would be to go to a shoot and learn the ropes. I know there is at least 1 field archery range in Ky somewhere, as I know they are shooting a SE sectional there, but finding it is kind of tough. I just checked out the Ky state association website, looks like it hasn't been updated since 2008...Looks like it is in Shepardsville (Chickasaw archers)
> 
> You might could try contacting your state association president- I looked him up for you:
> Robert Davis- (270)395-5797


Chickasaw is a good club. I'll be there memorial day weekend for sectionals...

http://www.chickasawarchery.com/


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

did the legwork and found it.......

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=649757&page=3

it's on page 2, post 77


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

rock monkey said:


> did the legwork and found it.......
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=649757&page=3
> 
> it's on page 2, post 77


WOW - wonder how many really understand this post in that thread?
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=7807626&postcount=92


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> WOW - wonder how many really understand this post in that thread?
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=7807626&postcount=92


ooo, ooo, ooo...pick me!!!!!

You're all about the hijack today aren't you :set1_thinking:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> ooo, ooo, ooo...pick me!!!!!
> 
> You're all about the hijack today aren't you :set1_thinking:


:59:


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

it's all about the boiled down rules. reading the constition&bylaws can get confusing and is about as enjoyable as drinking sand.

i would have liked to post just the pdf files, but all it would do is tell me they're already posted.

this was the easiest way


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

Thanks guys you are all full f great info ! I am going to have to check out the shoot in ky! I have been to lone eagles in OH to shoot 3D and have seen
there targets for field but it looks like no one has shot field there in a long time. I am not that far from mountain state archers in wv in flatwoods and I think
they put on a big field tournament each year! Thanks for the help!!


----------

